

Ask HN: Can A Video Playlist Over The Internet Be Patented ... Comcast has one - quackerhacker

So for a project that I&#x27;m finishing up, I recently did a patent search for some of the methods and features.<p>Unless I&#x27;m reading this patent wrong, Comcast apparently has just been issued a patent for the concept of Video Playlists on a network (link below).<p>Anytime I work on a project, I was taught to check patents before my ass gets too far along and sued. I really hope that I&#x27;m reading this patent wrong (which was just issued June 25). I welcome anyone and everyone&#x27;s opinion please.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;patft.uspto.gov&#x2F;netacgi&#x2F;nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&amp;Sect2=HITOFF&amp;p=1&amp;u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-adv.htm&amp;r=1&amp;f=G&amp;l=50&amp;d=PTXT&amp;S1=%22Video+playlist%22&amp;OS=%22Video+playlist%22&amp;RS=%22Video+playlist%22
======
quackerhacker
I'll just speculate my concern, if this patent is the way I'm viewing
(real)...then I can see YouTube, Netflix, Amazon, and Apple (ITunes) having
some problems. I don't think a patent can be retroactive, but maybe Comcast
can do a cease and desist.

